# Trigger rearranging tank



## sarah7287 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok my niger trigger has been moving the small rocks around in my tank which is kinda annoying but its ok. As of last night we put 10 snails and 15 crabs in the tank and he feels that he needs to pick them up and move them around the tank with his mouth. Does anyone know why he is doing this, or is anyone elses doing this?


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm not all into saltwater, but he probably does it because hes bored or wants to have fun.

FW Cichlids do this to..

or hes putting them where he feels like he will be safe if he puts a rock there.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Fish dig setting up territories. How big is he? He will eventually eat the snails and crabs. He may not be big enough right now to get through the shells though.


----------



## sarah7287 (Oct 1, 2008)

Right now he is about 5 inches long.


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

Their teeth are always growing, they have to chew on shells to keep their teeth ground down. They're also very curious and will "taste" everything, I've even heard of triggers biting through power cords.


----------



## navarchus (Jan 26, 2010)

*Niger Trigger Behavior*

Hi Sarah, I have raised triggers for years now so I'm speaking out of experience.

The Niger is a pelagic trigger. Meaning it swims mostly in the water column. It is a very active swimmer but it does like to live in crevices that it will dig out. The digging that you notice is perfectly normal. It will move to another hole if you happen to re-arrange your decorations. As it become bigger, it will become territorial and protect the cave that it has excavated. Personally I love the Niger, it is enjoyable to watch it dig and move rocks, shells etc.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

unfortunately tasting will probably lead to eating in this particular species. Like all triggers they have the equipement to kill other fish as well... its just a matter if they decide to or not. Are you planning an upgrade in the near future? ****** get 9" conservatively... and need approx. 100 gallons (length and width being more important than height). It would also allow you to move your niger to a more appropriate mix of tankmates.


----------

